# Mk2 oil capacity



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi im doing a oil change on my audi tt 2.0 tfsi can anyone tell me how many litres of oil it holds im changing oil filter aswell thanks


----------



## pedrodani (Jun 26, 2013)

Account for +4 lts


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

With filter change, it's 4.5 litres.

Put less than that in as some old oil will remain in the engine. Check with the dip stick on level ground and top up as required. Check the level again after running the engine when the new filter will be full.


----------

